# المنتديات العامة > منتدى تطوير الذات >  >  كشف المكتوم بكل شي عن برجك للمرأة والرجل

## بيسان

ها قد عدنا لكم كما ودعانكم عن الأبراج ولكن مواضيع جديدة اتمنى ان تنال على إعجابكم 

اليوم سوف انقل لكم بشكل اكثر عن برج 

الحمل المرأة

نحن بنو الأرض وسكانها ..... منها خلقنا وإليها نعود 

والسعد لا يبقى لأصحابه ..... والنحس تمحوه ليالي السعود 

لقد بان لك بالطالع والحساب والله العالم بالكتاب نجمها ناري دمومي إمرأة تميل إلى
الحمرة والبياض وتحت الجنان والبياض واللهو والمزاح وكثيرة المجيء والرواح سلسة اللسان لبقية البيان وهذا مايجعلها محبوبة لدى الجميع تحب الاعتناء بنفسها وتبذل المال لمظهرها في رأسها شامة أو في جسمها علامة وهي طيبة المولد أصيلة المعدن تصنع المعروف للبعيد والقريب من لاطفها ملكها ومن هانها قهرته وكرهته .

من صفات هذا البرج : 

إنها تراعي كثيرا نظافة منزلها وملابسها ومن في كنفها وتسعى أنتراهم في منظر جميل ومرتب ابتسمتها لا تخرج من ثغرها إلا وهي نابغة بالحنان والعطف لأنها لا تنافق ولا تتصنع الود والحب تجهد نفسها في راحة زوجها واطفالها ولا تطلب مقابل

----------


## بيسان

ذلك إلا الوفاء والإخلاص واذا انتبها هم و البلاء تنطوي على نفسها وتقصد العزلة لتقضي ما في نفسها لنفسها لها 
إطلاع كبير في العلوم المتقدمة والحساب ودراية في الاستدلال والطرق ولكنيخذلها احيانا قلة الحفظ والنسيان.

وهناك في عمرك أياما مرارا صعابا يقسو عليك الدهر ويهجرك الأحباب واعلمي ان لك بعد الضيق مخرج وبعد العسر 
يسر وبعد الصبر نصر وعندها يدخل قلبك الفرح والهناء فعليكبالصبر ونرى في قلبك الرحمة لكل الناس لاسيما أمك وأباك وانك تنالين منهم كل خير مذخور وحناندافئ منثور واعلمي أن من أفضل بعض الاعمال عند الله بر الوالدين فلكِ 
بها الأجر في الدارين ولكِ اعداء يتكلمون في ظهرك وعند غيابك بفحش اللسان وزور وبهتان ظلما وعدوانا وكذلك 
يكونمن الرجال أيضا.

----------


## بيسان

وإن سألتي عن الأسقام فهناك من الآيات ماعليك قرائتها وهي:

سورة يونس اللآيتان : 80-82 والآية ، 107

سورة الفرقان : الآية 23 ، 

سورة الأنبياء : الآية ، 18

سورة طه : الآية ، 69 

سورة الأعراف : الآية ، 1-28 ، 120

سورة طه : الآية ، 70 

سورة الروم : اللآيات 1-6 

سورة آل عمران : الآيات 1-4 

سورة البقرة الآيات : 1-5



وإن بانت عليك الأعراض كضربات القلب وضيق النفس ورجف الأطراف فتكتب الآيات التي ذكرناها على سبع 

وريقات يضاء يحبر أسود ثم تبل كل ورقة بماء إلى أن يمحى ماكتب في الورقة ثم يشرب عند الغروب بعد صلاة

المغرب إبتداء من يوم الاحد الى أخر الأسبوع 


وصلى الله على محمد وعلى آل محمد

أتمنى أن ينال على إعجابكمdrawGradient()

----------


## بيسان

اللهم صلِّ على محمد وآل محمد

برج الحمل الرجل

ترد رداء الصبـر عند النوائــب *** تنل من جميل الصبرحسن العواقب
وكن صاحباً للحلم في كل مشهد *** فمـا الحلـم إلا خيـر خدنٍ وصـاحـب


بان لك في الطالع والحساب والله تعالى الحكيم العلام , أنك رشيق القوام ,
يحب من يجالسك طول المقام , لسلامة ما تتلفظ به من كلام , تقابل الناس
باسم الثغر فتُحب من اول النظر , سريع الغضب لمن عاداك شديد الحب
لمن اهواك , تبدأ كل امر بعزم وثبور ولكن تجعله مبتوراً , لأنك لا تدوم
على الأمور, تحب من الناس المداحين وتكره الناصحين , ودل على انك 
ابن حلال أصيل الفعال قليل السؤال , تساعد القريب والبعيد ولا تنتظر
منهم جزاءً ولا شكوراً .

ومن صفات صاحب هذا البرج :
كثير التحرك , ينشط إن كان بعيداً عن الناس , لا يفشي سره لأي انسان 
ولا يظهر مايكتم للعيان , ولكن حين يحصر في زاوية الوعيد يعترف
بما يخفي بسهولة وبيان .

يتمتع بفكر مثمرناضج وخيال خصب نابع يغذي به إحساسه ويسقي
به عواطفه ويساعده ذلك في التعبير عما يختلج في نفسه بكلمات قليلة , لا
يطلب من أحد إلا حقاً له وإن أجبره الدهر على السؤال فلا يأخذ شيئاً إلا
بعد ان يعطي عهداً وضماناً في استرداد ما أخذ في اقرب فرصة , يحب
السفر والبحث والنظر إلى ماهو جديد , يفتخر احياناً بقدرته وعضلاته 
ويفقد السيطرة على أعصابه لمن يغيظه ويغضبه , وهو من أنبل وأشهم 
من يستعين به في الشدة والنخوة .

ودل الطالع على سني فرح ومسرات ونيل المنى وقضاء الحاجات , و
الإجتماع مع الأحباب في رغد وحلو الشراب , وراحة بال وأنس ,
واذا تراكمت عليك الأحزان فتوجه الى الله فإن به تزول الأهوال .

ويرى في بيت الأحيان انك ترزق بمال وفير وخير كثير , وفرح وسرور
فإذا اردت دوام النعم فعليك بشكر المنعم لأن الله تعالى يقول : 
انظر( سورة ابراهيم : الآية 7 )

وظهر لك النساء بالفرد وتتزوج بامرأة صالحة عفيفة تحفظك في نفسها
ومالك , تزول عند رؤيتها آلامك وتسكن اعصابك . ويرى في بيت النقى
أنك تتأخر في الأولاد ويكون أكثر اولادك الإناث , فانعم بذلك فإن البنات
حسنات والبنون نعم , والحسنات تثاب عليها والنعم تسأل عنها , هذا 
ماجاء بالخبر والله اعلم .

وبان لك انه يخاف عليك من عين الحساد وانفس الحقاد ولهذا الخطاب اقرأ
المعوذات فإنهما المنجيات من هذا المصاب .

----------


## بيسان

550) {this.width=550;this.alt='أضغط على الصورة لعرضها بالكامل';}" border=0>






برج الثور المرأة

تحرزي من الدنيا فإن فنائها ....محل فناء لا محل بقاء 

فصفوتها ممزوجة بكدر .... وراحتها مقرونة بعناء 


بان لك في الطالع أنك واسعة القلب عفيفة الطلب تأين ذل السؤال حتى من أقرب

قريب لك نفس مرهفة تتأثر بكل عجيب تقومين بما عليك من مقدور وفيك كفاءة في أغلب الأمور تستغنين عن كثير الكلام بلفظ وجيز ذي لحن ولباقة وتطريز شديدة الحياءغريزة البكاء تتوعدين باللسان والصدود ولكن سرعان ما قلبك الرحيم يمسح كل الحقود تساعدين القريب والبعيد دون انتظار وترديد تميلين لكل من يقول لك مااحلاك تجدين في الأكل اللذة والمتعه تحبين الألوان الفاتح ومن العطو الفائح لك نية بيضاءونفس نجلاء تساعدين الناس بالخير والعطاء ولا تنتظرين منهم احسانا ولا جزاء 


من صفات هذا البرج: 

تمتاز صاحبة هذا البرج بالقدرة العظيمة على حل مشاكلها وحل مشاكل الغير بحببإخلاص ووداد وترغب ان تصلح وتسعد جميع الناس وهي لا تبخل بأي عطاء مقابلراحة زوجها وسعادة أبنائها وهي من أفضل من يحسن التصرف والتعامل وتبالغ في الترحاب عند اللقاء وتكرم الضيف بمثر الطعام والتقدير لا تهزها الأزمات الشديدة ولا تتوتر أمام المواقف الحاسمة وهب ذات عاطفه رقيقة عميقه إن أحبت أحبت وإن كرهت كرهت وتمل من المتابعه والبحث في الأعمال فلا ترفع يدها من أي عمل إلا بعد اتمامه وإنهائه

وقد بان لك الطالع والرمل والحساب أن لك نصرا وظفرا ونيلا للمراد وبلوغ التمنيوانجلاء الهم والغم على يد رجل يعينك في كل الأمور ويزيك عن طريقك الذرة وكبارالصخور ويكشف عنك كل معسور وينجر عنك بعض الاعمال وبان لك أيضا على في الطالع امر تقومين به حسن السناء طيب الثناء ولعله صلة الارحام الطريق أمامك مفتوحا والحظ مسعودا
وإقالا على فرح وسرور وتكونين في أمورك غالبة منصورة وعلى قهر اعدائك مقدورة وهناك من
ينصحك في طاعة الرحمن ويأخذ يدك نحو العلاج والعفة ومنعك عن الرذيلة ولكن فيك عناد وهناك
في قلبك حرمانا وانكسارا وحرقة بالليل والنهار لاسيما وقت الاسحار لفقد حبيب في الاهل والدار
أو قيرب في الجوار وبان لك في الطالع حلول فتنة عظيمة وحدوث مهنة عصيبة يكثر فيها القيل
والقال والله رحيم ينجيك 

وإن سئلت عن الاسقام والامراض يخاف عليك مكر وخداع وأذيه وصراع فعندذلك ينتابك غضب شديد وتثور منك الاعصاب فتورث فيك الصداع وألم البطن والأضلاع

فعليك قرائة آية 

الكرسي

سورة التوبة الآية ( 14) 

سورة يونس الآية ( 57) 

سورة النحل الآية (69) 

سورة الإسراء الآية ( 82)

سورة الشعراء الآية (80)

سورة فصلت الآية (44) 

سورة البقرة الآية (178)

----------


## بيسان

اللهم صلِّ على محمد وآل محمد
بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم

برج الثور الرجل

لا تخضعن لمخلوقٍ على طمع *** فإن ذلك نقص منك في الدين
واستـرزق الله مما في خزانتـه *** فإن الأمر بين الكاف والنون

بان لك في الطالع , أنك صاحب عقل منير وفكر بصير , إلا انه في
بعض الأوقات تصرفك يسبق التفكير , وعملك يسرع التدبير , تحب
التطلع على غرائب الأمور ومعرفة خفايا الصدور , واسع الخيال 
حميد السجال , أحياناً تميل الى الكسل والخمول وكثرة النوم والذبول ,
ترجح الوحدة والعزلة , على الضوضاء والأزعاج , ذو شخصية فذة
ناجحة ونفسية مرهفة واضحة , مبدع بالأفكار غزير في الكلام , صاحب
إثارة وتمييز , وكل من يراك يعطيك سناً اقل من عمرك , تقول الحق 
وتكره الباطل ولا تتوانى في الرد على الباطل .

وصاحب هذا البرج يكون بارد الأعصاب يتغاضى عن كثير الزلات
والهفوات , يصعب عندما يقف أحد أمامه عندما يغضب ويهيج , ولكنه
يهدأ بعد فترة قصيرة

وهو من الذين يهتمون بالعادات والتقاليد التي تنتمي إليها عشيرته
ويراعي تطبيقها حرفياً , ومن صفاته لا يقدم على الزواج إلا إذا وفق
بين ظروفه ومتطلبات الزواج, فإن رأى أنه قادر على ان يوفر ما تتطلبه
الحياة من حاجة ومستلزمات دون الإتكال على الغير أو المساعدة من أحد
فعندها يتزوج لا يبخل في أي وقت أو مال ينفقه في إصلاح غيره , فهو 
من السابقين في البر و الإحسان ودخول المشاريع الخيرية .

يحمل الأمور المحمل الحسن وينظر إليها من وجهها الباسم , يمتاز برقة
الشعور والذوق البديع , لا يهتم في الأمور إلا في نتائجها وما يستفيد منها ,
يمتاز بقوة النباهة وشدة الفطنة بما يدور حوله , وله قدرة في تقدير.

وبان لك الكثير من الحقاد وأصحاب الأضغان وأنك تحاول استمالتهم
إليك بالود والحنان ولكنك لا تستطيع أن تقلب العلقم عسلاً , وتحول
الظهر ليلاً , فاحذر منهم .

ويرى من الناس من يريد لك الخير والفلاح والحب والنجاح ويكون
بينك وبينهم عقد وعهد وميثاق أو صلة دم , ومن صفاتهم أنهم أكبر منك
عمراً أو أكثر منك مالاً أو أجل بهاءً .

وفي الزواج فبيدك ان تعيش عيش حب وهناء بالتدبير والذكاء , لأن
الزوجة عفيفة ونجلاء وضعيفة مع كل مايبدو من أشياء .

قد تصاب بالعين فتحصن بسورة التوحيد قبل فوات الأوان , اقرأها
عند خروجك من الدار . وقبل المنام فإنها حصن لك من كل اللئام , 
ويكتب لك هذا الحرز فهو أمان لك من كل خوف وقوة لك من كل
ضعف وجالب لك اليسر والنصر ودافع عنك كل سوء وشر وهذا هو :

اللهم صلِ على محمد وآل محمد بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم بسم الله وبالله
ولا قوة إلا بالله ولا غالب إلا الله غالب كل شيء وبه يغلب الغالبون
ومنه يطلب الراغبون وعليه يتوكل المتوكلون وبه يعتصم المعتصمون
ويثق الواثقون ويلتجئ الملتجئون وهو حسبهم ونعم الوكيل احترزت بالله
واحترست بالله ولجأت إلى الله واستجرت بالله واستعنت بالله وامتنعت بالله
واعتززت بالله وقهرت بالله وغلبت بالله واعتمدت على الله واستترت بالله
وحفظت بالله واستحفظت بالله خير الحافظين وتكهفت بالله وحطت نفسي 
وأهلي ومالي وإخواني وكل من يعنيني أمره بالله الحافظ اللطيف واكتلأت
بالله وصحبت حافظ الصاحبين وحافظ الأصحاب الحافظين وفوضت أمري
إلى الله الذي ليس كمثله شيء وهو السميع البصير واعتصمت بالله الذي 
من أعتصم به نجا من كل خوف وتوكلت على الله العزيز الجبار حسبي 
الله ونعم الوكيل ومن يتوكل على الله فهو حسبه ما شاء الله لاقوة إلا بالله
لا إله إلا الله محمد رسول الله صلى الله عليه وآله الطاهرين وسلم تسليماً

ثم آية الكرسي والآيتين اللي بعدها ( سورة البقرة : الآيات 255 - 257)
و (الآية 179) من سورة الأعراف .

----------


## بيسان

550) {this.width=550;this.alt='أضغط على الصورة لعرضها بالكامل';}" border=0>

برج الجوزاء المرأة

صبرا على شدة الأيام إن لها ....عقبى وما الصبر إلا عندك ذي حسب 

سيفتح الله عن قرب بنافعة.... فيها لمثلك راحات من التعب 

بان لك في الطالع والحساب واللع أعلم بالكتاب امكِ مبروكة الحال طيبة السجال
ذات شفقة وحنان وعطف وسلوان على من تحبينه ولك معه عشرة ووصال تحبين
الأولاد حب التضحية والفداء لا سيما الذكور منهم لكِ صوت حاد مسموع وعينان
فيهما الامل مزروع تتوقي الفشل في الاعمال ولهذا تتأنين وتأخذين الحيطة والحذر
قبل بدء الأمور لتتجنبي الاخطاء تعرفين صفات من تقابلين من اول لقاء لا تملكين 
نفسك عند الغضب والهيجاء وعندما تهدأ أعصابك تعتذرين عما بدا منك من زلات

من صفات هذا البرج :
تمتلك إبداعا في أفكارها وطاقة في الاعمال وشجاعة في اقتحام الصحاب تعتمدين 
على نفسك في اغلب الأوقات وتساعدين الناس بما تملكين من مقدور ولا تطلبين
نظير ماتعطين من سوى الاخلاص والوفاء 

وانتي مما يهتم ان ترسمي البسمة على وجوه الناس وتعمل على تفريج همهم ماديا
ومعنويا وأيضا قوية الذكاء واسعة الخيال مع قوة الذاكرة فهمي لا تنسى الحوادث
والأشخاص مهما طال بها الزمن شديدة الحب والإخلاص مع أهلها وأصدقائها لا 
سيما من يكون بجوارها وانها في غاية الصراحة لا تخفي ما بصدرها ولا تعرف 
المراوغة والكذب 

أيضا مغرمة بحب الأطفال والأمور الوديعه الصغيرة وتوقر لاطفالها الراحة والمتعه
لاتبدأ بالإساءة مهما توتر الوضع ولكن لا تنسى من أساء إليها ولا تغفل عنه تستشير
قلبها قبل عقلها وتنفذ ماأمره وهي راضية قانعة بما تفعل 

أما بالنسبة للطالع وضرب الرمل والحساب بان لكِ انك يوم من الايام تكونين محرومة
الوصال بالمطلوب ومحرومة النيل بالمرغوب ويكون صبرك قد جنى طلعه بالفرح 
والسرور 

وأيضا بان لكِ أفراح ومسرات وراحة البال وانس الفؤاد ولك أرزاق كفتاحها كلمة
باللسان أو قليل من حنكة التدبير وتفتح لكِ أبواب السعد والهناء والرغد والرخاء 

وبان لك أيضا تقومين بخير نافع وإحساس شائع فتنتفعين منه نفعا واسعا وعليك
بالتدبير بالأموال ووحسن التصرف بالأرزاق 

وظهر لكِ عهد وميثاق يكون في ذمتك مدة من الزمان وتنسينه بفعل الشيطان فتذكرينه
في يوم لا يخطر على البال والحسبان فعندها ادي ماعليك من ميثاق وظهر لك أيضا
تنالين به الراحه والسرور والفرج والكثير وتنسين ماكان على قلبك من هموم برحمة
الوهاب المنانا 

فإذا سئلت عن الأسقام عليك قرائة هذه اللايات : 
سورة الفلق 
سورة الناس
سورة يونس الايات (80-82)

لانها تحميك من السحر والحسد 
وايضا قرائة الآيات:

سورة الفرقان (الآية23)
سورة الأنبياء (الآية18)
سورة طه الآية(69)
سورةالأعراف ية(120)

----------


## بيسان

برج الجوزاء الرجل

ذر الحسود ولو صفـا لك مـرة *** أبعده عن رؤياك تصحب
وزن الكلام إذا نطقت ولا تكن *** ثرثاراً في كل نادٍ تخطب

بان لك في طالع النجوم وخريطة الفلك المنظوم , أنك تتمتع بسحر
جذاب وهندام خلاب , مما يجعلك محل الأنظار ومظهراً للإعجاب ,
سخي عطوف للأولاد غيور على النساء , تغضب لأتفه الأسباب , و
تحلم بقليل من الأعتذار , وحلو الكلام يستحيك أو نادراً أن يتقابل حاجباك
على أنفك , وأنك صاحب صوت جهوري خشن وحاد يخرج من فمك ,
تقابل كل الناس دون خوف ورهبة حتى وإن كان ذو منصب ورتبة ,
تتباهى بما تصنع من فعال , وتجهد نفسك بالفوز والمنال , ومن صفاتك
أنك تستخف بالنساء ولا تبالي بالمرض والداء ولا تهتم بالجروح عند 
الصراع وحين تخرج منك الدماء , وأنك واقعي في الحياة لا تحب الكذب
وتصفيط الكلام وكثرة الفراغ , ولا تضحي بالعمل مقابل راحتك , وراحتك
مقابل عملك فكل تعطي له حقه وحفظه , تتصرف بسرعة في أغلب الأحيان
مما يجعلك بعدها في ندم وخسران , وحبك تجمع فيه العقل والقلب , والصرامة
والحنان وصاحب هذا البرج يميل منذ صغره الى الاستقلال
في تصرفاته وعمله ومعيشته دون ان يتأثر بأي أحد أو تؤثر عليه المؤثرات
الخارجية , فهو عزيز النفس لا يطلب المساعدة من أحد ولا ينتظر أحداً 
في تخليص معاملاته وقضاء حوائجه , إنما يقوم بإنجازها بنفسه دون
سؤال أحد أو الركون إليه .

يسعى دائماً في تحصيل العلوم وزيادة دائرة المعرفة في عقله , ولا يتوانى
ويخجل في سؤال غيره عما يجهله من علوم وإن تقدم به العمر , ويمتاز في
معرفة الصواب من الخطأ , والأهم من المهم , وله قدرة في تمييز الأفضل ويختاره .

يحب الابداع والتجديد وكل جديد , يميل نحو حل المشاكل المعقدة , و
المعادلات الصعبة ولا يهتم بما يبذله من وقت في سبيل حلها إلى أن ينتهي
إلى أكثر من حل للمشكلة الواحدة وينتخب الأصلح للتنفيذ وأقربها إلى نفسه .

يسعى للخير والإصلاح و إفشاء الحب والسرور بين الناس , ويبخس
حقه بالتقدير وما يستحق من جزاء . 

أنيس المجالسة و أصيل السجال لا ينفك عنه من يصادقه ولا تمل صحبته ,
وهو طيب القلب رحيم عطوف , وإن بدا على شكله ومظهره الخارجي من
علامات القوة وشدة البطش والمراس , إلا أنه لا يحقد على أحد ولا يفكر في
أن يؤذي أحداً .

ويمتاز صاحب هذا البرج بهدوء الأعصاب التي يواجه بها الحوادث و
الصدمات العنيفة , ويأخذ من عقله التدبير للتخلص السريع منها .

وظهر لك بلاغ ونصيحة وإرشاد من شخص يريد لك الخير وهو كريم
جواد , فإن فعلت ما تسمع منه من صلاح تسعد دوماً بالفلاح والنجاح ,
وتقر عينك وتصبح نفسك بارتياح , و إن صدر منك الجحود والعناد 
فستلقى الندامة والخسران , وننصحك بعدم التعجل في بعض الأعمال
فإن في التأني السلامة وفي العجلة الندامة .

ويرى انك تصعب بعض الأمور فتصعب عليك , وتهول صغار الأشياء
فتكبر وتهول , فتوكل على الله في كل الفعال تصبح في راحة و أحسن
حال .

هذا ماظهر لك بالطالع والحساب والله العالم بالكتاب .

----------


## بيسان

550) {this.width=550;this.alt='أضغط على الصورة لعرضها بالكامل';}" border=0>



بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم

اليوم سوف ننقل لكم عن برج 

السرطان المراة 

اقنعي ففي بعض القناعه راحة.... واليأس مما فات
واعملي طاعته تنالين منه الرضا... إن المطيع لربه المقرب

أما صاحبة هذا البرج فهي عزيزة النفس طيبة الفلب محبوبة عند الناس صريحة في
كل الامور لا تجعل سرا في صدر لها مكتوم وقلبها دوما على لسانها وتتحدث بكل 
مايخطر ببالها وذلك لبراءة روحها وطيب نفسها كثيرة الفكر غزيرة الدمعه تعمل ما
يجذب انتباه الآخرين تحاول أن تكون الأصح والأقوى في كل الميادين لها قلب ذو
مشاعر وعاطفة وحنان تحب الورد والريحان وكل جميل ذو رونق فتان 

صفات المرأة المولودة في برج السرطان: 

هي ليست من النوع الذي يبخل بما تحمل من علوم وأفكار على من تشاركه العمل
والحديث 
تعتني بمظهرها الخارجي شديدة الحساسية تتأثر كثيرا بالانتقاد واللوم وتحمل جانبا
كبيرا من الذكاء والفطنة والصبر على العمل ومواجهة الصعاب وحوادث الزمان

وتمتاز بتقييمها وتقدريها للوقت فهي تنظم وقتها تنظيما وتخصص لكل عمل فترة
معينة ولاتحرم نفسها من متع الحياة والاستجمام والراحة ولكن لا تتعدى حدود المعقول 

تميل إلى قضاء وقت فراغها مع اهلها وعائلتها تقص عليهم ماجرى في يومها من
حوادث وأمور وتستنير برايهم قبل أي خطوة 

وتحرص في حديثها أن يكون واضحا خاليا من التلميحات أو الإشارات المبهمة التي
يمكن أن يفسرها الطرف الآخر بعكس المقصود 


أما بالنسبة لما بان لكِ بطالع النجوم والرمل والحساب يظهر لكِ أرزاق وخيرات في
السكن والمركوب والمال ونيل المرغوب والمطلوب ولكن تنالين هموما وغموما 
من أناس يسعون سلب ماتمكلين ومنه ما ترتجين 

وهناك من يعينك في أمر آخرتك ودنياك يسدي إليك النصيحة والارشاد ويبين لك الصلاح والفساد 

وبان لك العودة والالتقاء بعد هحر وانقطاع بأناس انقطع بهم الوصال ويظهر لك
اجتماع في كثر من الناس يظهر ما خفي من أسرار 

وبانت لكِ أيام سعد طيبات وأفراح مسرات ورغد عيش ولذات تفتح لك أبواب الخير
والهناء وتكوكنين في أنس وصحة وأرزاق

وبان لك أيام صعاب نحاس تحملين بها الآلام والأحزان ويخذلك الأحباب والأقرباء
وتصحبك الآهات والدموع حتى المنام

وأما ماظهر في بيت الأسقام فيخاف عليك من كثر ة الحساد ونظرة تغرز بالفؤاد وقت
يرون عليك حسن الثياب وجمال المنطق والاخلاق 

عليك بقرائة هذه الآيات :

سور يس: الآية 68
سورة آل عمران : الآية 18

----------


## بيسان

برج السرطان الرجل

لا تجزع إذا أُعسرت يوماً *** فقد أيسرت في دهر طويل
ولا تيأس فإن اليـأس كفـر *** لعـل الله يغنـي مــن قليــل

أما صاحب هذا البرج فهو ذو عقل نشط مبتكر وذكاء خارق مبتدع
يكتم في قلبه أسراره الجانحة , مما يساعده على فهم الأمور بصواب
وصحة , ذو نفس عفيفة ومنفتحة وروح خفيفة واضحة , لايفرط بما
عنده بسهولة , وينفق أغلى مايملك لحبيبه , جليل القدر حميد الفعال
يسرع في اصدار القرار السليم لما له من سرعة التفكير في التدبير ,
يهتم بالنتائج دون الخوض في التفصيل , يحب في الحياة كل صالح
جميل , ويهتم في إصلاح الخلافات ولم الشمل والشتات لاتدخل العاطفة
في حكمه , ولا يمازج عقله هواه .

ويمتاز صاحب هذا البرج في البطء والتأني في جميع حركاته وتصرفاته ,
يميل إلى السكينة والهدوء ويكره الازعاج والأصوات العالية والألوان
الفاقعة , وميوعة الشباب والاستهتار وضعف الأخلاق , يمل من الثرثرة
وطول الحديث , يعبر عن غرضه بكلمات قلال , يكره من يصد أوامره
أو من لايكترث برأيه أو من يلفته إلى واجب لأنه واثق بقدرته وكفاءته ,
لا يهتم بالمادة إلا بقدر حاجته وما يفي مطالبه يحب النفوس الكبيرة و
الهمم العالية الطامحة , أصيل الفعال حميد السجال يقدس الواجب العائلي
وواجب الرفاقة والصداقة .

لاتقف أمام طريقه العقبات والمنافسة والانتقاد , فإذا رام إلى شيء وصل
إليه بالمثابرة والجهد , قانعاً دائماً بحظه وحياته راضياً بظروفه وأحواله ,
يعمل حساب الغد ويحسب ليوم العسر حساباً , عزيز النفس إذا صادفته
ضائقة مالية يستحيل أن يطلب مساعدة من أحد خوفاً من صده أو إحراجه ,
يهتم في رد الجميل والإحسان في أسرع وقت ممكن يتغاضى عمن يسيء
إليه لأنه يعتقد أن رد الإساءة هي إساءة مثلها .

وظهر لك نزول رحمة ورزق وفرج لما لك من طيب نفس وصفاء نية
وإخلاص بالدعاء . وبعد الدعاء والصبر على البلاء يأتي إليك النصر
من غير حسبان وبما لايخطر على البال فضيقك يأتي بعده فرج وعسرك
ينقلب إلى يسر وفرح كما بان لك بالفال والطالع والحساب , فتنقلب 
الموازين من سوء إلى أحسن حال , حتى تبلغ المنى والمنال لأنك أهل 
لذلك العطاء لما عندك من حب وإخلاص .

وبان انك صاحب عطاء وكرم وحنان وعطف وتنحل ذلك على من
تعرفه ومن لاتعرفه لأنك طيب الفعال أصيل السجال ذو نظرة بعيدة
ونفس حميدة تحسب حساب الغد وكأنك تعيش للأبد .

وظهر أنك بار , وفي رحيم للوالدين وتفتح لك من هذا العمل الطيب
أبواب الفرج والأرزاق لأن رضاهم رضا الله , والله يدفع بهم عنك البلاء
والشقاء , وبان لك أنك محبوب لأناس عزيز في قلوبهم يمدحونك في 
الوجه , ويثنون عليك في الظهر .

وفي الزواج ظهر لك امرأة عفيفة النفس كريمة الأصل حنونة القلب
صبورة على البلاء شديدة الحياء , ولكن ترى منها العناد في بعض
الفعال فكمال الصفات في الخلق محال .

وظهر في بيت الأولاد إلحاح ودعاء ترجو به الأبناء ,تنتظر بصبر 
وبعدها تأتي إليك البشرى بالمنال بولد يشبهك بالخصال , في خلقه 
وخلقه وكل الفعال , فما بعد الدعاء إلا العطاء , وبعد البلاء تنال 
الرخاء , وهذا آخر مانطق به الفال والحمد لله رب العالمين

----------


## بيسان

الأسد المرأة 

550) {this.width=550;this.alt='أضغط على الصورة لعرضها بالكامل';}" border=0>


والليل فاعلم والنهار كلاهما .... أنفاسنا فيها تعد وتحسب 
وجميع ماحصلته وجمعته ..... حقا يقينا بعد موتك ينهب 

أما صاحبة هذا البرج فهي ذات روح قوية ونفس تحمل الطيب واللين ترهق جسدها
بسبب ماتجتهد بالعطاء تتصف بالعفة والحياء لا تصارح احدا بما تكبت من إحساس
يبين عليها الكذب والتمثيل لانها لا تجيد التلفيق والتمويه ولها سعة في تحمل المتاعب
والنكبات تأخذ احيانا دون أن تعطي ماعليها من حقوق تحمل روح الشباب وإن تقدم 
بها العمر تبدي رايها بصراحة دون مجاملة ومراوغة 

من صفات صاحبة برج الأسد للمرأة :
إنها لا تكسل أمام كل عمل ولا تصعف عزيمتها مقابل الأزمات والمحن والصعاب ولا
يغرها الإطراء ولا يستهويها المديح ولا يؤثر يها الطرب ونمق الكلام 

لاتبهرها المراكز الكبيرة والألقاب وكثرة المال وبهجة الزينة وغلاؤها ولكنها تميل
لطيب الجوهر والمضمون وتحب صفاء القلب والباطن 

تتميز بلباقة الحديث وطراوة اللسان وحجتها القوية ورأيها السديد السليم وهي مثال
الكد والكفاح والجهد والنضال تفتخر بكرامتها وكرامة زوجها وأولادها تزيل التحرج
والكلفة بينها وبين من يتعرف عليها سريعا ومتى تضع ثقتها في إنسان يستحيل ان 
تفقده هذه الثقة مهما حدثت الظروف 

تصدق كل مايقال لها لأنها تحمل قلبا أبيض وترى الناس كلهم كذلك وهي أهل وأجرد بأن تكون السيدة الأولى على بنات جنسها في المجالس والعمل والتجمعات لها 

تقف وراء زوجها في الشدائد والمحن وترشده وتشجعه وتدفعه نحو الرفعه والمجد
والعلو تكره الميوعة والجبن وصفات الرذيلة والسوء مرتبه في حياتها منظمة في عيشها صادقة في وعدها وهي لا تكل ولا تمل ولا تتعب من أي عمال طالما تجني من جهده ثماره 



وأما مابان لك في الطالع الرمل والحساب تخاصمين فيها اعداء يريدون بك الضرر والشرور ويكون الحق عندك وتطلبين به الفور والانتصار وتمزجين فيه مافي نفسك 
من رفق ورحمة وحنان ووباك لك افتقاد وخسارة 

وظهر لك خلاص من بلاء ونجاة من هلاك وفرج لمصاب برحمة الواهب لما فيك 
منإخلاص في الدعاء وصفاء في الفؤاد 

ويغمر وجهك بولدان من أطيب الأولاد سجية وجمالا وترين فيهم خير الدنيا 

وإن سألت عن الأسقام والأمراض تصابين بها فعليك بقرائة هذه الآيات

سورة الممتحنة : الآية (7)

سورة العاديات: الآية(8) 

سورة الصف : الآية ( 13) 

سورة القلم الآية (1) 

سورة البقرة : الآية (50) 

سورة الإسراء الآية (82)

----------


## بيسان

برج الأسد الرجل

محامد دنياك مذمومة *** فلا تكسب الحمد إلا بذم
إذا تم أمـر بدا نقصـه *** توقـع زوالاً إذا قيـل تـم

أما صاحب هذا البرج عاقل لبيب , ورزين صاحب هندام جميل , و
لسان ذو حجة وبيان يحب التحدي والخوض في صعاب الأعمال ,
يجهد نفسه في ان يكون القائد والأفضل يهتم بصغار الأمور , يحب
الاستقلال التام في كل عمل يخوض فيه , وأن لا يشاركه فيه أحد ولا 
يشارك أحد فيه , وهو ذو صدر رحب , ونفس يجيب كل دعوة وطلب ,
وهو ذو خبرة في حل المشاكل التي تتطلب رجاحة العقل والصدق في
الحكم , ويكره التردد والنفاق والتذبذب وأصحاب النفوس الضعيفة .

ويمتاز صاحب برج الأسد بقلة الكلام وكثرة العمل والنشاط , دائب
دوماً وما يسعى في حاجة من يؤوب إليه ومن في كنفه وحوله .

يهتم في حل المسائل المستعصية التي يعجز عن حلها غيره , يسير
بدربه ونحو هدفه ولا يعبأ لما يتعرض له من عقبات وعثرات لأنه 
يعرف أن طريق النجاح وتحقيق الغاية والمنى طريق طويل و شائك ,
وكلما كان الهدف عظيماً كلما صعب طريقه وتعرج دربه .

ومن صفاته أنه لا يتراجع عن رأيه ولا يسمح لمخلوق بالاستهزاء به
وجرح كرامته , يساعد الجميع ولا يفرق بين الصديق والعدو وبالثقة
وإعطائه الأمان لما يملك ولهذه النقطة يقع في أزمات ومواقف حرجة
متعددة ولكن يساعده حسن التصرف والتدبير في الخلاص منها .

شجاع ثابت أمام الأزمات والمصائب وضد الأعداء , سريع الغضب
وسريع الصفح والنسيان لا يتخلى عن واجبه ولا يرفض أي مسؤولية
مهما كان حجمها وماتجره من تبعات . 

ويرى فيك خمولاً وتركاً وتقاعساً في أمر يمر عليك مر السحاب , تتوقع
فيه الضياع والخسران , و لكن خاتمته كما ظهرت , فيها أرباح و أرزاق
بعكس ماكنت تتوقع في الميزان , فيصيبك عندها ندم وحسرات وخسران .

وبان فيك عزة وجلال وقوة واستنكاف لمن يريد لك الخراب , وفيك 
رحمة وحنان لمن يحبك من الناس وتقضي لهم كل حاجة ومع مافيهم
من إملاق , وتنال من الله الفضل والرفعة والآلاء , ولكن يظهر لك أعداء 
يريدون بك الفتك والفساد , والإقالة بما عندك من مال وارتفاع , ويكون 
بينك وبينهم جدال ونزاع , ولكن أبشر فإن العاقبة تقول : إن النصر لك
في الختام .

وبان لك قوم من أهلك وغير أهلك يريدون لك الخير والصلاح والفلاح
والنجاح , ويأتيك رزق وفير من شخص كبير صاحب ولاية وفضل عليك ,
وبان لك الغلبة والفوز والنصر في الاتحاد ووحدة الصف والاجتماع بالأهل
والأقرباء , أو معونة الأصحاب والرفقاء لأن النصر مرهون بالتولي و الالتئام .

وبان لك أنك تصاحب بعض الأحيان من يريد لك السوء والشر وتبعد 
عمن يريد لك الهناء والخير , واعلم أن الصديق من صدقك لا من صدقك ,
وتكشف لك الأيام من الخليل . ومن يحمل لك الغليل .

وبان لك أنك تسرع في فعل دون روية وتأنٍ وفكر وتدبير فتندم فعليك
بالتفكير قبل بدء الأمور ففي التأني السلامة وفي العجلة الندامة .

وبان لك أعداء يرجمونك بالسوء ومما يقولون إنك بخيل ممسك , ولكن
لك الأمان من كيد كل من يريد لك الخسران , لأنك الفائز على الأعداء 
وهذا آخر مانطق به الحساب والله تعالى هو العالم بالكتاب .

وتلاقي الكثير من الأعداء والحساد فتحصن بآيات الحفظ من البلاء
فإنها تحفظك من شر الإنس والجان وطوارق الليل والنهار , وألزم حملها
مساءً وصباحاً فإنها أفضل حصن منيع وسلاح وهي هذه :

1- سورة البقرة : الآية 255
2- سورة يوسف : الآية 64
3- سورة الرعد : الآية 11
4- سورة هود : الآية 57
5- سورة الحجر : الآية 9
6 - سورة الحجر : الآية 17
7- سورة الصافات : الآية 7
8 - سورة الطارق : الآية 4
9 - سورة البروج : الآيات 12 - 22

----------


## بيسان

550) {this.width=550;this.alt='أضغط على الصورة لعرضها بالكامل';}" border=0>





بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم


اليوم سوف ننقل لكم عن برج 

العذراء المرأة


هون الأمر تعش في راحة ... كل ماهونت إلا سيهون 

ليس أمر المرء سهلا كله ...إنما المرء سهول وحزون 
أما صاحبة هذا البرج فهي خفيفة الظل طيبة العشرة لا يحب مفارقتها من يجالسها 
لما يرى منها من أنس وارتياح ذات قلب شفيق وجلد رقيق تنسجم مع من يبادلها 
الحديث واضحة القلب وإذا فوجئت بما يبهرها أو يحزنها بهت لونها في الحال فصيحة
البيان وذات حجة باللسان تميل إلى القراءة والمطالعة للأخبار تتعامل بالحكمة تتجنب
الاعتذار سريعة الحركة والانتقال في العقل والأعمال ومن عادتها لا تتناول
طعام قبل أن تسأل عن صنفه وجنسه وتفضل أن تطبخ طعامها بنفسها أو تحت 
إشرافها ومن عيوبها التردد والتذبذب تعيد وتكرر وهي صاحبة قلب أبيض ويكون 
مافي قلبها على لسانها 


ومن صفات صاحبة هذا البرج :

لها حجة وقدرة على تهدئة النفوس الثائة العنيدة تحب السفر إلى البلاد البعيدة ومن
يتزوجها يحظى بحياة سعيدة لأنها من أحسن الزوجات وربات البيوت تفني نفسها في
إسعاد زوجها وأطفالها مع كل من تعاني من بلاء وصعاب في زوجها فهي تعتبر ان
الزواج أمرا مقدسا مستحيل أن تكون نهايته الدمار وهي تحرص على محافظة 
أسرار حياتها الزوجية 

وأنها دائمة البحث والتنقيب في غرف البيت والدواليب والأمتعه والصاديق جون سبب
وهدف وهي مثال للكرم والعطاء ومحبة للصلح والسلام ولا تنسى من أساء لها مهما
طال بها الزمان 

وتحب النظافة والعدل وتكره الخمول والكسل تربي أولادها تربية الطاعة و
الحب والاحترام 

وقد بان لكِ بطالع الرمل والحساب وعند الله العلم بالقدر أنك تتبعين في القول والأفعال
وتلتزمين ما تفرضه عليك العادات والتقاليد في اهلك وعشيرتك ويكون في بعضها
خيرات وفي بعضها ندم وحسرات 

بان لكِ قلبا عطوفا ونفسا ذات حنان وشفقة تشغلين بالك في كثيرا من الأمور ليس لك
فيها نفعا ولا ضرا وتفكرين في غيرك 

وبان لكِ أفراح ومسرات ونعم ولذات حتى الممات وتنالين العلو والرفعة درجات و
درجات وانت مع والدتك تأخذين من تلك الخيرات 

وظهر لك بداية مباركة في أمر تتقدمين عليه في خير وأرزاق ورحمة وخيرات 

وإن سئلت عن الأشقام والامراض فقد بانت لك حسرات واهات واحزان تحرمك 
الرقاد وتلزمك السهاد ويهجرك الهناء ويصحبك البكاء من أنس ضعاف يزجرون لكِ
النيران ويرمونك بالبهتان وإن بانت عليك هذه الأعراض أيضا 

عليك بقراءة هذه الآيات لأنها تفيددكِ : 

سورة الأنعام :آية (1) 

سورة الرحمن : آيه (35) 

سورة الرعد : آية (13) 

سورة طه : آية (70) 

سورة الأنببياء : آية (18) 

سورة الفرقان : آية ( 23) 

سورة البقرة : آية (255)

----------


## بيسان

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
اللهم صل على محمد وعلى آله وصحبه أجمعين

برج العذراء الرجل

صن النفس واحملها على مايزينها *** تعش سالماً والقول فيك جميل
و لا تـــريــن النــاس إلا تجمـــلاً *** نبــا بـك دهــر أو جفـاك خليــل

بان بالطالع والحساب والله العالم بالكتاب , أن صاحب هذا البرج ذو
عقل وتدبير , وحنكة وتفكير وصاحب ذوق رفيع وإحساس مرهف
رقيق , يحب أكثر الناس دون سبب , ويقابلهم بصدر عطوف رحب ,
يهتم كثيراً بشؤنه الخاصة ويبتعد عما يراه صعباً مجهداً , لا يستمر حتى
نهاية الأعمال التي تتطلب منه نشاطاً وقوة , فهو غالباً لا يهتم بالقشر و
الظاهر وإنما يأخذ اللب والفحوى , يبحث عن مبهمات الأمور وغوامضها ,
يكون تارة ذو قلب رهيف مشتعل العاطفة , وتارة يكون قلبه أبرد من الثلج 
لاتهزه أي عاصفة .

ومن صفات صاحب هذا البرج:
لا يكترث بالعداوة ولا يتأثر بطعن اللسان طالما يعتقد أنه على صواب ,
ويمتاز بقوته الفكرية التي لا يحتويها التعب والملل ويستطيع ان يجمع 
ويفكر في عدة مواضيع دون أن يختلط عليه الأمر لما يتمتع به من ذاكرة
وتركيز , يدافع عما يراه صائباً صحيحاًبمنطق وبيان وحكمة , لا يقدم على 
شيء دون قناعة ودراية , ويصدرحكمه بناءً على خبرته وفكره وتجاربه و
لا يهتم بآراء الآخرين , ومن عيوبه أنه يتردد ويعيد ويكرر وحين يبدأ في العمل
يكون في بطء وحرص شديد .

وهو صريح يتحدث عما يختلج في نفسه ويفكر ولذا يترك الفرصة لأحد
المتملقين في سرقة مافكر فيه ويقوم بتنفيذ فكرته وينسبها الى نفسه دون 
أن ينال منها أي نصيب يذكر , ومن صفاته تطمئن نفسه وترتاح بالحدائق
والزهور والطبيعة وطيور الزينة , يحب لحم الدواجن أكثر من لحم المواشي ,
لا يسهر كثيراً خارج مسكنه ومنزله ولا يبتعد كثيراً عن أهله وعشيرته 
ولذا يسهل العثور عليه في أي وقت , وإذا تكلم يحب أن يصغى إليه , فإن
أحس أن كلامه لا يسمع أو لا يؤثر ترك الكلام وجعل الحديث لغيره .

وبان لك إحكام وتدبير في المعاش والعيش تأمن فيهما السكن والإدخار
في يوم الاقتار , والله يعطيك من فضله أرزاق .

ويرى أنك تكف وتحجم نفسك عن إسراف المال بالفساد , وتبديد الرزق
بالكساد , وأنك تكف النفس عن الحرام , ولا تضيع وقتك في القيل والقال
ولهو الحديث والكلام , وهذا مايجعل رزقك مأموناً , وعيشك ميموناً , فقد
ورد في الخبر اعمل لدنياك كأنك تعيش ابدا واعمل لآخرتك كأنك تموت غداً .

وبان لك نفس ذات عفة وسداد لا تقبل السوء والعصيان والفساد والحرام ,
تدفع الباطل وإن كثر وتأخذ الحق وإن قل رزقه .

وبان لك أرزاق ومسرات ورغد عيش وأفراح ولذات , وعافية في خيرات ,
وهذا من فضل الله عليك لأنك حسن السيرة والنية , في اخلاص تخدم ليلاً 
ونهاراً وتجني بعده خير أكل وثمار .

وبان لك اضهار حجة وبرهان تحاول إقناع بعض العذال واستمالتهم إليك
بالود والحنان والميول , ولكن لاترى منهم إلا الصد والإعراض , وتكون
عزيز النفس لا يهمك ما صدر منهم من إغماض وظهر أنك تلاقي من
يقذفك بسوء اللسان والغيبة والبهتان , ولكن تصمد بقوة أمام هذا الطوفان 
وتكون أنت صاحب الحق والصدق والبرهان , لأنك تعمل بالعدل والإحسان .

وبان لك أنك محفوظ من كثير من البلاء ومدفوع عنك عظيم الشقاء , لعمل
تقوم به وأنت به مستهين وعن آثاره من الغافلين , فلا تحقرن عملاً فلعل 
فيه الخير الكثير , هذا مانطق به آخر الفال والحمد لله على هذا الحال .

و عليك بمؤخرات الآجال ودافعات البلاء , الصدقة والدعاء , وصلة الأرحام
وشراء الكفن والوصية في الكتاب والاستعداد للموت , فكل هذه الأعمال تؤخر
البلاء وتطول الأعمار كما جاء في الأخبار , وإذا وقفت عند هذا الختام فاجعل وردك
ليلاً ونهاراً ( يا رؤوف يا رحيم يا رب يا سيدي )
فإنه يذهب عنك الفاقة والأمراض كما قال هذا الإمام الرضا عليه السلام في مهج
الدعوات :
وعليك بالدعاء المسمى بدعاء المشلول لأنه اقام مشلولاً من مكانه وهو يدعى
به لكل علة ومرض وفاقة وشدة وقد علمه أمير المؤمنين عليه السلام لشاب
مشلول فدعا به واضطجع فرأى رسول الله في منامه وقد مسح عليه وقال
احتفظ بالاسم الأعظم فإن عملك يكون بخير فانتبه من نومه معافى مشافى .

----------


## بيسان

550) {this.width=550;this.alt='أضغط على الصورة لعرضها بالكامل';}" border=0>


بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم

ننقل لكم اليوم عن برج 

الميزان المرأة 

لا تودع السر إلا عند ذي كرم ... والسر عند كرام الناس مكتوم 

والسر عندي في بيت له علق ... قد ضاع مفتاحه والبيت مختوم 

بان بالطالع والحساب والله العالم بالكتاب ان صاحبة هذا البرج ذات روح بسيطة تكره
التعقيد ولبس الأمور ولها نف قنوعة تقبل باليسير وقلب شفوق عطوف يتأثر بالقليل
صريحة اللسان مشبعة الحنان كثيرة الآمال تتأقلم مع كل الظروف لها جلد يصبر على
البلاء وقوة في تحمل الرمضاء تصنع حظها بيديها ولديها ثقة عالية بنفسها صاحبة
روح مرحة خفيفة الظل تميل إلى المزاح والضحك لا تعرف اليأس طريقا لها لأنها 
تقهر الصعاب بالصبر وبالاحتساب تستفيد من تجاري غيرها وتتعظ بالأخطاء تستغل
مواهبها بالاعمال مدربة في المعيشة وصرف الأموال تحب النظافة والنقاء وتبذل
لزوجها الراحة والوفاء وتفيض لمن انسها ودا وحنانا وترى الإخلاص عملا لا كلام
باللسان 

وإمرأة الميزان كالزهرة تستأنس في مكانها وتحب تربتها وإذا ما انتزعت وانتقلت 
إلى مكان فإنها تذوي سريعا وتذبل ويتبدد جمالها وتذهب ابتسامتها وكذلك إمراة 
الميزان فإنها لا تتحمل العادات الدخلة والأاخلاق القاسية ولا تقبل العنف 

ترث من والديها كثيرا من الصفات والعادات وحتى الملامح وتقاطيع الوجه تعيش 
حياة مستقلة تماما وتعود أطفالها على ذلك من الصغر 

صفات برج المرأة الميزان:

وتكون ذات صفات حميدةة وعادات أصيلة فتراها اول من تعزي في المآتم وأول من
تهنئ في الأفراح ولا تنسى واجبا أبدا وفي العمل تفضل العمل السهل البسيط الذي لا
يكلها مجهودا جسمانيا 

معرضة اشتى الامراض ولا تستشير الطبيب لعلاجها إلا اذا اقتضت الحاجة وإنما تكتفي بالوصفات المعتادة وتعالح نفسها بنفسها واسعة القلب رحبة الصدر تسمع 
لآراء غيرها وترحب بها بها لن لا تعمل بها 

تكره التقليد وتسعى للابتكار والتجديد وتبادر بعمل لم يسبق أحد بعملها كثيرة السهو
والنسيان رقيقة الإحساس شديدة العاطفة تمتاز بالإخلاص الشديد والتفاني لمن تحبه
وهي من أفضل من تصف الحب بعبارات متباينة لايتخفها طيش الشباب ولا يبهرها 
الجمال أو النفال والإغراء 

أما مابان لك الطالع والحساب والضرب لصاحبة برج الميزان نزول خيرات وبركات 
ورحمة ومسرات تسعدين بها كثيرا وتنعمين فيها طويلا فاحمدي الله على هذا المنال 

وبانت لك أيام عجاف يجتمع الناس عليكِ كالذئاب بالغيبة والخذلان فلا تخافي ولا 
تخشي شران لأن الخاتمة تقول لك الفوز والانتصار 


وإن سألتي عن العلل والامراض :

تطرفك الآلام وأوجاع في الرأس والأرداف والبطن والمخرج والأقدام 

فعليك قرائة هذه الآيات : 

سورة آل عمران : الآية (26) 

سورة البقرة : (137) 

سورة القصص : الآية (35) 

سورة طه الآية: (46) 

سورة يس : الآية (9) 

سورة الأعراف : الآية (119)

----------


## بيسان

اللهم صلِّ على محمد وآل محمد
بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم

برج الميزان الرجل

تبــاً لــدار لا يــدوم نعيمهــا *** ومشيدها عما قليل يخـرب
وتوق من غدر النساء خيانة *** فجميعهن مكائد لك تنصب

بان بالطالع والحساب والله العالم بالكتاب أن صاحب هذا البرج لا يعرف
الخوف في مواجهة الأخطار , مما يجعل نفسه أمام أصحاب الأمور , و
يقابل أشرس من كان , ولكنه يحمل قلباً ذا عطف وحنان , وحب لمن أحبه
و إخلاص , صاحب روح متفائلة طامحة وطاقة مبدعة شامخة , وله عزيمة
قوية عالية , وهذا ما يؤهله لتحقيق مايتمناه وما يسعى إليه , لا يعترف
بالهزيمة والخسران , ولا يستسلم للظروف القاسية , ولا يخضع للذل
والاضطهاد يميل إلى الاستقلال في أفكاره وأعماله , يكره التدخل في
القيل والقال وشؤون الآخرين , وهو لايبوح بسره إلى أحد .

ومن صفات صاحب هذا البرج :
يكون متقلباً كالهواء فتارة تراه خفيف الظل لطيفاً كالنسيم العليل وتارة
ثائراً غاضباً يملأ الجو غباراً ورعيداً , ولا يلبث على حال , والأهم ,
أنك تجهل أوقات تقلبه وتنقله هذا إن أحكم مزاجه للضروف ولكن إن
جعل عقله يقود فهو من أفضل الناس تصبراً على البلاء وحنكة وتدبيراً ,
ومن مميزاته يولد وله أذن موسيقية تميز الجميل من القبيح في الأصوات ,
وهو من أفضل الأبراج طرا فهندامه ولباسه ومظهره الخارجي في غاية
الأناقة والانسجام ومهما كانت ظروفه وموارده المالية ضعيفة فيستحيل
أن يفقد مظهره الخارجي رونقه بل هو يقدم المظهر على الطعام .

يحب المرح والسرور والشمس والنور والانس والضحك وكل ما يدخل
النفس البهجة والسرور , والمولودون في الميزان سواء كانوا رجالاً أم
نساء يتصفون ببعض صفات الأنوثة كالحنان الغريب والحب لدرجة
الهيام ورقة الإحساس . وهو محبوب عند أغلب الناس لا يقابل أحداً إلا
وابتسامته تسبق تحيته ويبالغ في التحية والترحيب , لا يعجبه من الحياة
إلا وجهها الصبوح المشرق يشتهر بالكرم والعطاء ويكون من أهل الصفح
والتسامح والسلام , يتجنب المواقف الحرجة لنفسه وغيره , صاحب أدب
و أخلاق يحسن معاملة الكبير والصغير , لا يعترف بالمواهب إلا إذا
اقترنت بالعمل والانتاج , ومن عاداته إذا شعر بإشكال أو مراوغة من أحد 
يتجنب الاحتكاك بهذا الشخص ويفض كل ربط به ولا يتعامل معه مرة 
أخرى حتى آخر العمر .

ومن صفاته دقيق الملاحظة قوي الشخصية يسير في ثقة واعتزاز , يحل
مشاكله على أساس العقل والمنطق .

وفي ضرب الرمل وطالع النجم بان لك خلاف ونزاع بينك وبين أحد 
الإخوان , لأن النفس نطقت بالطغيان , ولا تسمع النصيحة والارشاد
وترفض الوعظ وترك الفساد , فيقع بينكم الخصام والصدام .

وبان أنك تستعجل في كثير الأمور وتسرع في العاجل دون الآجل , مما
يجعل حقك فيه مهدور وسعدك مأسور , فتشعر بالندم والحرمان , فما عليك
إلا التفكير قبل بدأ الأمور ففي التأني السلامة وفي العجلة الندامة , ولكن العاقبة 
ظهر فيها أن لك رحمة وإحساناً ورزقاً وغفراناً .

وبانت لك أيام صعاب فيها الحرمان والهجران والأحزان تلاقي الهم من
كثرة الأعداء وسوء في الكلام , ولكن أبشر بقبول السعد وزوال النحس
والنكد , فما ضاقت إلا أفرجت ولا عسر إلا بعده يسر , كما بانت لك
أيام تأتي بعدها بالمسرات والأفراح والأرزاق والأرباح ومرح وارتياح ,
فاحمد الله على هذا الحال , لأن الحمد يديم النعم ويزيد العطاء ويمنع 
الشقاء .

وبان لك طلب ورجاء في كشف ضر وسوء , ويكون لك المراد , و
تبلغ المرام وتكون صاحب منصب وبهاء , وحشم وخدام وتتذكر أيام 
الشقاء وتقول سبحان مغير الأحوال أين كنت وأين أنا الآن , واعلم
أنك تنال هذا السعد بعد صبر وانتظار لأن الصبر مفتاح الفرج , و
حزنك يأتي بعده فرح .

وبان لك في بيت الأسقام أن أكثر ماتعاني منه كيداً من أعداء وشدة
من حساد رجال ونساء , وظهرت العاقبة أنك الناصر والفائز عليهم ,
ولكن تحتاج إلى حصن يدفع عنك السوء والشر , فاعمد إلى قراءة
آية الكرسي عند خروجك من الدار في أربع جهات أمامك وخلفك و
يميناً وشمالاً فإنك تكون تكون في حصن منيع يدفع عنك كل مكر
وسوء بإذن الله تعالى .

----------


## بيسان

550) {this.width=550;this.alt='أضغط على الصورة لعرضها بالكامل';}" border=0>


اليوم سوف ننقل لكم عن برج 

العقرب المرأة 

وقل من جد في أمر يطالبه ...واستصحب إلا فاز بالظفر 

إني وجدت وفي الأيام تجربة ... للصبر عاقبة محمودة الأثر 

أما صاحبة هذا البرج فطبعها يميل إلى الرزانة والهدوء ولها قوة في الصبر والاحتمال
غزيرة العطف والحنان عزيزة النفس والسؤال حميدة الفعال والسجال تخلص لمن تحبه بصدق ووفاء شديدة الغضب عند النزاع والخلاف تحب من الرجل الأمين القوي
وتكره الضعيف الخوان لخا روح تحب اللهو والمزاح وتميل إلى التفاؤل والانشراح 
يحبها من يعرفها لأنه يعلم أنها طيبة القلب وإن ظهر منها غضب وحده في الكلام 


من صفات صاحبة هذا البرج : 

أنها تجذب إليها كل من يتصل بها ولا يمكن من يخالطها الاستغناء عنها لما تملك من 
جاذبيه في حواسها وعينيها ومن عيوبها شدة غيرتها وسرعة غضبها وإصرارها على
أخذ ثأرها ممن ظلمها ومن مميزاتها انها تغير وضعية الجلوس كثيرا ولكنها تنتبه إلى
من يكلمها انتباه شديد لها قدرة على تهدئة النفوس الثائرة لا تبدي رأيها إلا بعد التأكد
من صحته مع تحفظ الألفاظ وهي من الإمرأة التي تعجز عن العثور عن العثور عن أي
هفوة أو غلطه او زلة لسان في حديثها أو تصرفاتها أو نظام عيشها تمتاز بحسن الإدارة والتنظيم ومتى تزوجت أحبت زوجها وعاملته كسيد تتمتع بجمال الأنوثة والروح المثالية قلبها كبيرة دافئ نبيل تروض نفسها على الصبر واحتمال الشدائد والصعاب تتجنب عموم المشاكل شعورها الداخلي صادق تماما ويكون تصرفها على اعتباره دون نفاق ومراوغة 

أما مابان لك الطالع والكتاب وضرب الرمل والحساب لصاحبة البرج العقرب أنك 
تقومين بعمل صالح ينفعك في الدارين ويكون لك من وجهان نفع لغيرك ونفع لنفسك تنالين فيه المدح والثناء والخير والسناء 

وبان لك قوه عظيمة تستطيعين فيها فعل العجائب لان نجمك يميل إلى كل الطقوس ويؤثر على على كل الملوك والخدام 

وبان لك أذى وتعب يأتي إليك من جوار قريب من دارك ويكون ذلك من صنع يديك وبعدها تأتي الهداية والإصلاح بينكم 

وبان لك قوما يرمونك بسوء الفعال والكلام يريدون لك الضر والسوء ولك ان شاء الله الفوز والنصر 

وبان لك في حياتك أمور يجري عليها التغيير والاستبدال 

وإن سألت عن الاسقام والعلل عليك قراءة هذه الآيات لتحميك بإذن الله

سورة البقرة : الآية (156) 

سورة آل عمران : الآية (73-74) 

سورة الأنبياء : الآية (83-84)

سورة غافر الآية ( 44-45) 

وسورة الفلق 

وسورة الناس

وسورة الإخلاص

----------


## بيسان

اللهم صلِّ على محمد وآل محمد
بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم

برج العقرب الرجل

تنـزه عن مجالسـة اللئـام *** وألمم بالكرام بني الكـرام
ولا تك واثقاً بالدهـر يوماً *** فإن الدهـر منحل النظـام

بان بالطالع والحساب أن صاحب هذا البرج ذا صدق ومصداقية في العمل
والحديث , يحب الصادقين ومن يتصرف بواقعية وتعقل , يسعى بكل طاقته
إلى الفوز والنجاح لأنه لايتعب ولا يجهد من الكفاح , وله قوة في تحمل الصعاب 
والمشاق , ولا يعرف الملل والكلل له طريق , إن أحب أحب بعقله وقلبه , وأحاط 
حبيبه بكل مايملك من خدمة وحنان , يعطي الكثير من ماله ووقته لأهله وبيته , 
يحب اللهو والمرح والمزاح , سريع الغضب والرضا , وهو متعلق بالأصول الحميدة
وكرام العادات , يقلد ما يراه حسناً مفيداً نافع ويبتعد عن كل ضار طالح .

ومن صفات رجل برج العقرب:
لا يظهر عليه الجهد والتعب من كثرة العمل وترى جسمه مشحوناً بالطاقة و
الحيوية والنشاط , لكنه بطيء الحركة وفي منتهى التحرز والدقة والتأني حتى
في خياله وتفكيره , كتوم جداً على أسراره وأسرار غيره , يقوم بأعماله وأبحاثه
في هدوء وسرية تامة ولا يتحدث عما ينوي فعله وأعماله ولا عن نجاحه وفشله , 
قليل الكلام كثير التفكر لا يعرف الحزن له طريقاً لأنه يتعايش مع كل الظروف ويحل 
مشاكله بالعقل والتدبير , لايغضب إلا نادراً وبعد مدة طويلة من صبر وتحمل , وإن
غضب فغضبه شر مستطير ولا يهدأ إلا بعد فترة طويلة ,مغامر جريء لا يخشى الصعاب
ورؤية الدماء ولا يبالي إن اشتد الوطيس بما يصيبه أو يصيب غيره .

كريم إلى حد الإسراف صبور على المكاره والشداد يمتاز بقوة عقله وتفكيره
ذكي , ذو حجة بالغة يؤثر بها على النفوس والعقول وتكمن تلك القوة عنده
من سعة إدراكه ومعرفته بنفوس البشر , ويمتاز أيضاً بقوة الملاحظة فلا
تفوته الإشارة ولا الكلمة العابرة أو التلميحة فيفهم معناها ويستنتج مغزاها
ولهذا يخرج من هذا البرج أغلب الباحثين والمكتشفين الذين يعملون في
صمت وعزلة عن العالم .

وظهر أنك تصادف أعداءً يقذفونك بفحش اللسان والنميمة والبهتان , والزور
وبالقيل والقال , فلا يهدأ لك حال وتضيق عليك الدنيا بوسعها , ولكن لك
البشرى بزوال هذا البلاء وحلول النصر والسعادة والبهاء , ويبان إنك
صاحب الحق والصدق والسناء .

وبان لك التوفيق والفلاح في أمر من الأمور تصل به إلى الغاية و المرام ,
وتنال فيه السعد والخير وحسن الختام .

وظهر فيك حسرة وندم من عمل تقوم فيه بعجل دون تدبر وانتظار وهذا ما
يجعل خيره بوراً وربحه تبراً , فتمهل قبل بدء الأمور تنجح ففي العجلة 
الندامة وفي التأني السلامة .

وبان لك عطاء ومنحة تأتي إليك بعد جهد ومحنة , وترى فيها الخير والسرور
والانس مع البدور .

وفي بيت المال ظهر لك أرزاق وخيرات , ورغد عيش ولذات , في الملبس
والمأكل وفي المسكن تعم البركات , وأنت في صحة وأمان وغبطة وهناء ,
فاحمد الله على هذا الحال , لأن الحمد والشكر يديم النعمة ويبقيها .

وبان لك أن أكثر ذريتك الأولاد , وتنال فيهم الخير والهناء وقرة العين و
الفؤاد , ولكن تنال تعباً وعناء في واحد منهم , وهو من جميل البلاء والفتن
عليك , وهو عطاء من الله لمن أحبه من عباده , ليكفر به ذنوبه ويخفف
عليه حسابه .

وبان إنك تتزوج امرأة من بيت شريف ذات حسب ونسب ومال , فالعاقبة
ظهرت أنك تتمتع بكل الألوان وتشم من كل عطر وريحان هذا مانطق به
الكتاب من بيان , وإن لم تكن في هذا الحال قد يأتي إليك ذلك الحال , و
السعد قد يأتي يوماً من الأيام كما بان لك بالطالع والحساب , وأحمد الله إذا
أتتك النعم لأن دوام النعم بشكر المنعم .

ويرى أنك محط أنظار كثير من الناس , ينظرون إليك نظرات تختلف 
الألحان , فمنهم من ينظر إليك نظر الحاقد الظمآن , فلا بد لك من حجاب 
يقيك العين والسوء والأحزان , وشر الإنس والجان , والله الحافظ في كل
زمان ومكان يكتب له بعد طهارة وصلاة , ويحمله ليلاً ونهاراً وعند لقاء
الناس , وهذا هو :

أعيذ فلان ابن فلانة بالواحد من شر كل حاسد قائم أو قاعد أو نافث على 
الفساد جاهد وكل خلق مارد يأخذ بالمراصد في طرق الموارد أذبهم عنه
بالله الأعلى وأحوطه منهم بالكنف الذي لا يؤذي أن لا يضروه ولا يطيروه
في مشهد ولا منام ولا مسير ولا مقام سجيس الليالي وآخر الأيام لا إله إلا
الله تبدد أعداء الله وبقي وجه الله لا يعجز الله شيء الله أعز من كل شي
حسبه الله وكفى سمع الله لمن دعا و أعيذه بعزة الله ونور الله وبعزة ما
يحمل العرش من جلال الله وبالاسم الذي يفرق بين النور والظلمة واحتجب
به دون خلقه " ثم سورة آل عمران : الآية 18 " وأعوذ بالله المحيط بكل
شيء ولا يحيط به شيء وهو ( بكل شيء محيط ) لا إله إلا الله محمد
رسول الله ص كهيعص كهيعص كهيعص كهيعص كهيعص كهيعص 
كهيعص والحمد لله رب العالمين ولا حول ولا قوة إلا بالله العلي العظيم .

----------


## بيسان

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 

سوف ننقل لكم اليوم عن برج 

القوس المرأة أما صاحبة هذا البرج فهي ذات ذكاء وحدس سريعة الانتقال من المعلومات إلى النتائج بذهنها بما تملك من حواس لا تفقد السيطرة على نفسها ذات عطف وحنان وعفة وإخلاص إذا أحبت أحبت حب تملك صادق واستيلاء تحمل رقة الشعور ولها حساسية تتأثر لصغار الأمور طيبة السيرة تكره العنف والقسوة وتنفر من الإزعاج والأصوات العالية تقدس الحياه الزوجة والأبناء تضحي بأغلى ماتملك في سبيل راحة زوجها وسعادة أبنائها وهي من أفضل ربات اللواتي يأنسن بقيام العادات الحميدة والأصول الجميلة كإرام الضيف وكثرة الترتيب والاهتمام بأحوال كل فرد من العائلة سواء اكان بعيدا أو قريبا وتعود مريضهم وتسأل عن أمورهم وتشاركهم أحزانهم وأفراحهم وهي صاحبة تدبير في المال توازن بين الداخل والمصروف قنوعة تتكيف بالقليل وتعيش به في راحة دون تذمر وملل تهتم بمظهرها الخارجي وتسعى أن يكون لائقا بمركزها ومناسبا لعمرها وهي تحل روحا طاهرة عفيفة ونفسا كريمة سخية لا رد من يطلبها في خدمة وحاجة

----------


## بيسان

من مميزات المرأة القوس : 

تحسب حساب كل خطوه تخطوها لتتجنب الخطأ والزلات لما فيها من رقة الإحساس ولتتفادي عنها الانتقاد وكلام الناس عنها بالسوء والمكروه واسعة القلب رقيقة الروح مع من تقابله تأخذ قسطا كبيرا للضحك والمرح مع الأطفال ولها ضحكة عاليه تعرف بها من مكان بعيد صادقة وتحب الصادقين ورما تقطع صلتها بأعز الناس إذا خامرها شعور انه كاب 

وهي في منتهى اللباقة والنباهة إذا أخطأت أدركت غلطتها بالإصلاح والاعتذار 
تكره تشبث الرأي والعناد والجدال وكثرة الكلام 

تحكم عقلها أولا في كل تصرفاتها لا تلعب بها الأهواء ولا يستخفنها اللهو والمجون تهتم كثير بالوقت والتواضب على المواعيد بدقة شديدة التفاؤل ولا تفارقها الابتسامة حتى في أحرج المواقف 

اما ما بان لكِ بالطالع والحساب وضرب الرمل بالتراب لصاحبة برج القوس : 

ظهر أنكِ تعايشين كثيرا من الناس في صحبة وصلة رحم وعمل بفترات محدوده وأزمان موقوته ثم ينقطع بينكم الوصال بنزاع أو موت أو فراق

----------


## بيسان

وظهر لكِ فرص فيها رزق وخير تأتي إليك حينا بعد خين وغرةبعد غرة 

وظهر لكِ مولود مليح الصورة وطيب السيرة يفتح بقدومه أبواب السعد والهناء ويجلب الخير والأرزاق ويدفع عنكِ ا]ام البؤس والشقاء 

وبانت لكِ أيام رزق وخيرات وأفراح ومسرات تعيشين فيها برغد وطيب وبهجه وارتياح تدوم معكِ مده من الزمان 

ويظهر لكِ بلاء ومصاب لأناس مترفين 

إن سألت عن الأسقام والعلل والامراض فإقرئي المعوذات عند الصباح والمساؤ فإنها حصن معين من كل سوء وضر وقارؤها يكون محظوظا 

وعليك بقرائة هذه الآيات : 

سورة الفاتحة 

سورة البقرة :آية (7) 

سورة البقرة : الآيتان (17-18) 

سورة الأعراف : الآيات ( 41-64-186-198)

سورة النساء : الآيات ( 88 و 155)

----------


## بيسان

اللهم صلِّ على محمد وآل محمد
بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم

برج القوس الرجل

فلا تكثرن القول في غير وقته *** وأدمن على الصمت المزين للعقل
و لا تـك مبثاثاً لقولـك مفشيـاً *** فتستجلب البغضـاء من زلة النعـل

أما صاحب هذا البرج فهو يحمل قلباً لايعرف الضغينة والحقد , والكره
للآخرين والحسد , يعمل المعروف ويكرم صاحبه , طويل الصبر والبال ,
بديع الذوق واسع الخيال , مثالي ذو هندام أنيق , له هيبة ووقار , يشارك
الناس على قدر مالديهم من أفكار , يميل لصحبته الصغار والكبار , يحب 
العمل السهل الخفيف , ويكون ذا حدة ومزاج عنيف عندما يفقد الراحة في
سوء من كلام , يتعامل مع الزوجة في لين واحترام , يقوم في واجبات داره
في عزم وإقدام , ويوفر لأهله وعياله كل حاجة ومرام . وهو طيب القلب .

صفات صاحب هذا البرج: 
ومن صفات رجل القوس اتزانه عقلاً ونفساً وجسداً , والقوس الحسن قوي
الثقة في نفسه وقدرته ومواهبة وتلاحظ ذلك من كلامه ونبرات صوته
وإشارته بما تحمل من ثقة واعتزاز , والقوس الرديء يقنع بالقليل لعجزه
عن كسب الكثير ولا يتعدى همه عن البسيط لأنه يرى العالي صعباً مستحيلاً .

ومن مميزات رجل القوس يسعى للتغيير والانتقال وجمع المعلومات بالقراءة
والبحث والاكتشاف , يميل إلى التجمع ويهتم بالأعياد والمناسبات وهو من 
أفضل من يحسن التصرف في المقابلات والمراسيم والاجتماع , جريء في
الانتقام على من يسلبه حقه , يشد ويلين حسب الضروف والمنفعة , لا يهتم
بآراء الغير إذا اختلفت معه , ولا يصاحب إلا من يتحد معه في المبادئ .
ومن أهم مميزات هذا البرج قدرته في التحكم في ظروفه واخضاعها لإرادته ,
وهو من أكفأ الناس إدارة في الأعمال وأكثرهم انتاجاً , يهتم كثيراً بلياقته
البدنية وصحته , ولا يسمح للهم أن يدخل قلبه ومن رأيه أن المشاكل يجب
أن لا نفكر فيها لكي لا نساعد في تضخيمها وتكبيرها . يحب العدل والمساواة 
ويساعد في رد حقوق المظلومين .

وظهر لك جزاء تلقاه من صنع يديك فإن كان ماتزرع خيراً حصدت نفعاً ,
وإن كان شراً حصدت ضراً , والله العالم بالأحوال وما تضمر في قلبك من
افعال.

وبان لك أن الدنيا تقبل عليك بأرزاق وخيرات في السكن والمأكل , وأنت
في صحة وعافية وراحة بال , ونعم تأتي إليك من كل مكان .

وبان لك إنك تسأل عن أمر تدعو إليه ببيان , ويطلب منك عليه الدليل و
البرهان وتكون صادقاً أمامهم قوياً كالبنيان , وتعطى حاجتك باللسان و
العيان , وتصبح أنت الفائز الربحان .

وظهر أنك تأخذ عبرة وعظة من حدث يكون منك قريباً , ويخلف في نفسك 
أثراً , وفي قلبك جرحاً , فيتغير عندك بعدها التفكير , ويستقيم قليلاً في
إثرها المسير .

وبان لك أنك تسمع نصيحة من جواد كريم , يحب لك الخير الجسيم , يبين
لك الباطل من الصواب والحسن من الرديء , ويرشدك للنافع المفيد ,
ويدفع عنك الضار المبيد , فإن عملت مايروم إليه تكن سعيداً بعد حين ,
وتقول حقاً كان لي خير ناصح وحبيب , وإن خالفت مايقول تعض بعدها
أصابع الندم والخسران .

وظهر لك في بيت النصرة الداخلية أنك تصادف أعداء كثاراً , يريدون
لك الهلاك والدمار, يرمونك بالكذب والغيبة والبهتان , فلا تحزن ولا تخش
منهم دركاً , وتوكل على الله الحي القيوم , فهو الناصر والمعين .

----------


## بيسان

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 

اليوم سوف ننقل لكم عن برج 

الجدي المرأة 

النفس تجزع أن تكون فقيرة .... والفقر خير من غنى يطغيها 

وغنى النفوس هو الكفاف وإن أبت .... فجميع مافي الأرص لا يكفيها 


أما صاحبة هذا البرج فهي منتهى رقة الاحساس والخجل والحياء قليلة الكلام ولكن كلامها كثير البيان ويفي بالمقام لا تحب التبرج والمظاهر والتزيين ووضع المساحيق وهي ذات رشاقة وجمال لا يركبها الغرور ولا تستغل جمالها في أي غرض من الأغراض التي تميل إلى الحديث مع من يكبرها كثيرا في السن حياتها مملوءة بالنضال والكفاح ذات عزيمة وقوه وإراده عاقلة رزينة لا يدفعها الطيش في الأعمال ولا يقودها التهور فيما تريد ولكن تسعى في تحقيق مآرها في هدوء وتأن لا تقبل الظلم لنفسها أو غيرها وترفض التعامل بالغطرسة والتعسف تعتز برأيها وفكرها قوية الإيمان بمبدئها ودينها تدفع دائما زوجها إلى الأمام والرفعة والمقام وتقف وراءه وقت المحنة والشدة تؤازره وتشد ازره وتهون عليه نكبات الحياة وتمتاز برجاحة العقل والتحكم بقلبها وتنيظم حياتها حسب حالتها المادية وتعمل حساب المستقبل لذلك 


ومن صفات صاحبة هذا البرج : 

ذات أدب ولياقة وكياسة لا تمل من سماع من يشكو إليها ولا تتأخر في مساعدته إن شعرت أنه صادق وعلى حق ولا تلوم من يخطئ وعلى حق ولا تلوم من يخطئ اول مرة لأنها مقتنعه أن كل إنسان معرض للخطأ ولكن تلوم اذا تكرر نفس الخطأ 

دقيقة في العمل لا تحب النقد تحب الانطلاق والحرية التامة تحافظ على الوعد ولزوم الكلمة تؤمن بنفسها وذكائها وقدرتها على ترويض زوجها وسائر أفراد أسرتها وحتى نفسها بأن تتأقلم كل ظرف وصعاب الأمور 

تتصنع أحيانا الكآبة والحزن والمرض حتى تبعد عنها ضعاف النفوس وعين الحسود تمنحها شدة حساسيتها من ذكر ما تتضايق منه تحب الحياه المنظمة لا تمل من الروتين والمعتاد تعرف قيمة الوقت والمال 

تشرف على كل كبير وصغير بالدار وتعرف أحواله وتطمئن على حاله لا تكل على أحد ولا تنتظر المساعده من احد وهي كريمة اليد 

في أي وقت منزلها مستعدا لاستقبال الضيوف في أي وقت دون إخطار ومعرفة ولهذا تشتري أحيانا مايلزمها 

ومن عيوبها أنها كثير الشك والغيرة وهذا مايسبب لها إحراجات ومتاعب كثيرة


وأما ماظهر لك بالحساب وطالع الركل والله تعالى هو العالم أنه يصيبك محنة تزول مع الأيام وكرب يكشف هنك بفضل الله العلام 

وبان لكِ أنك تصادقين أما في حق صدق وهدى وتحتارن في أخ1ه أو تركه بالهوى وينتابك القلق والفكر والشك والذعر فاجعلي العقل هو الحاكم والفاصل فيه لتنالي النجاح دوما والحبور 

وبان لكِ ندم وحسرة في عمل تقومين به دون رويه وتفكير فاعملي أن العلجلة مفتاح الخطأ والزلل وأيضا ظهر لكِ تنافس وتحد بينك وبين أناس في الأعمال والأشغال يتباهون بما يملكون من مال وجمال 

وإن سألت عن العلل والأسقام فقد بان لكِ آلام وأوجاع فعليك قراءة التوحيد كل يوم عند الخروج من الدار قبل فوات الأوان فإنها حصن منيع 

فعليك قراءة هذه الآيات : 

سورة الأعراف : الآية (181) 

سورة البقرة الآية (137) 

سورة النمل : الآيتان (30-31)

سورة المجادلة : الآية (21) 

سورة آ ل عمران : الآية (120) 

سورة المائدة : الآية (67 )

----------


## بيسان

اللهم صلِّ على محمد وآل محمد
بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم

برج الجدي الرجل

إذا جادت الدنيا عليك فجـد بها *** على النــاس طـراً إنهـا تتقلـب
فلا الجود يفنيها إذا هي أقبلت *** ولا الخيل يبقيها إذا هي تذهب

صفات صاحب هذا البرج:
ومن صفات صاحب هذا البرج العطف والحنان لذريته ومن تحت كفلته
من أولاد وبنات , يكون لهم أب شفوق كالظل الواقي لهم من نكبات الحياة ,
والملبي لهم كل مايطلبون من حاجات وأمنيات , ومن صفاته يحب الاستقلال
في الأعمال ويطمح في النجاح بكل الأحوال , يكون عنيفاً شديداً على من 
يتعمد إثارته وغضبه , ولطيفاً رحيماً لمن أحس منه الاخلاص والحب في
قلبه , يفضل امرأة ذات عفة ونزاهة وتدبير وعشرة , يملك شجاعة وقوة 
ولا يخاف المواقف الحاسمة الخطرة , لا يفكر في البعيد والخيال ولا يهتم 
إلا في الواقع الملموس , يرفض التداخل في شؤونه الخاصة ويجعلها في
نفسه يسعى بكل الوسائل للانتصار ولا يخاف خطراً ولا ناراً , لا يكترث
بالألم والوعيد والتهديد , وإن أحب فحبه يكون صادقاً مخلصاً شديداً . 

ومن مميزات صاحب هذا البرج أنه شديد الحساسية خصوصاً فيما يتعلق
بالحب والعاطفة وهو يؤمن إيماناً صادقاً أن الحب أساس الخير والوجود ,
جواد كريم إلى حد الاستدانة لكي يعطي , لكنه يسرع في سداد جميع ديونه ,
أنيق في ملبسه ظريف في عشرته لا يخلو مجلسه من الفكاهة والأنس .

يولد ومعه كافة الامكانات والعوامل اللازمة للنجاح في الحياة لدرجة كبيرة
فإن استغل هذه المؤهلات وانتهز الفرصة ووعى لذلك فحتماً من نجاحه وعلوه
وارتفاعه وإن أهملها أو تهاون فيها فلا يلوم ولا يشكر إلا نفسه , ومع هذا فهو
يمتاز باستغلال قدرته ومواهبه لدرجة إنه يستقطب الأنظار ويشعر من حوله
أنهم في حاجة إليه .

يميل إلى الأعمال التي تحتاج إلى الصبر والدقة , يعرف قيمة المال وله
فراسة في تحديد الأسعار ويحب الجدال في البيع والشراء ويفوز غالباً
فيما يريد .

لا يندم بتاتاً على أي عمل أتمه أو خطوة خطاها أو قرار أصدره أو نفذه
لأنه يعلم أنه على حق وصواب .

وأما مابان بالطالع والحساب وضرب الرمل والكتاب لصاحب برج الجدي
بأنك تنجو من كرب وتخلص من ذنب بفضل الله ومنه , وقد ظهر بعدها ,
رجوع بعودة , بمعنى أن الكرب يعود بعودة الذنب الذي كنت صانعه فكن
فطناً فالمؤمن لايلدغ من جحره مرتين .

وبان أنك تنال خيراً كثيراً ورزقاً وفيراً , وبشارات تنثر عليك الفرح و
السرور , ويكون ذلك أجر ما أخلصت من عمل و طيب ما أجنيت من فعل .
وظهر أن أكثر مايصيبك من كرب وبلاء , وشدة وشقاء , بسبب سرعة
التصرف والأداء , واستعجالك في الطلب والدعاء , واعلم أن في العجلة
الندامة وفي التأني السلامة .

وبانت لك أيام صعاب , فاصبر لهذا المصاب لأن الفرج يهطل عليك بعده
بانصباب , فبعد ضيقك يأتي إليك الفرج , وبعد صبرك يأتي إليك النصر
والفرح .

وبان لك أنك تحصي ما أعددت من أفعال وتحسب ما ذخرت من أموال , في
يوم يتعذر عليك الأعمال ,لعله يكون فيك مايصعب معه الاشغال , فاغتنم
زهرة الصحة والشباب , واجمع في يوم قوتك ليوم هرمك , تكن عزيزاً حتى
آخر عمرك .

وظهر لك شدة وبلاء من تبذير وإسراف , وتكون لك عبرة فيمن نزل عليهم
مثل هذا المصاب , وبانت لك صناديق تحمل الرزق والخيرات , ومفتاحها
في سعي وجدٍ ونشاط , فمن جد وجد , ومن زرع حصد , فقد بان لك بالطالع
والحساب أن سعيك مبروك وجهدك مبرور , وأنك صاحب حظ مسعود ورزق
موعود , ولكن يحتاج منك السعي والجد والحنكة والتدبير .

وبان لك أن والديك يرجون منك الرحمة والإحسان , ويطلبون منك العون
وطيب الكلام , وتبقى رعايتك لهم سنين وأيام , وتنال من ذلك الأجر بالدارين ,
وبركة الأرزاق , وفلاح الأعمال , والنجاح في المقاصد والأمور .

وهذا آخر مانطق به الكتاب والحمد لله على هذا الحال .

----------


## بيسان

المووضوع منقول من منتدى

والله يعطيكم العااافيه

بس هالله هالله بالردود

ووبالتوفيق

----------


## الزين يفرض نفسه

*<< مواليد برج القوس * 
*يسلمووو على الموضوع المميز* 
*ويعطيج ربي الف عافية*
*وكثري من هالمواضيع الروعة*
*تحياتي* 
*توتة*

----------


## بيسان

هلا خيتووو تووته

حتى انا برجي القووس احسه ينطبق عليي خخخخخخخخخخخخخخ

من عنووني غناااتي

ومشكوره على مرورش الحلووو

والله يعطيك العااافيه

----------


## شجون آل البيت

السلام

بيسووووووووووون .. وين برجي الحوت .. 

زعلانه ...  ..... استناك ..

مشكووورة على طرح الموضوع .. 

تسلم يدك ويعطيك العافية ..

انتظر .. 

والسلام..

أختك .

شجووون آل البيت(ع)

----------


## نور الهدى

هلا بيسونة 

الله يعطيك العافية 

تدرين اول ما قمت اقرء رحت ادور برجي 

وكل ما انزل اقول يمكن الحين بيطلع 

كل ما انزل ما اشوف شي 

اخر شي مخليته لي 

الله يهديك بس 

برجي الجدي وتقريبا صح الي فيه 

والله يعطيك الف عافية 

تسلمين لنا 

اختك ام محمد

----------


## malaak

صحيح 100 % في خصالي وخصال زوجي 

شكرا جزيلا

----------

